# Hamilton/Madison Counties



## aceshigh

Just curious if anybody in the area has found anything,we've definitely got the moisture!!


----------



## boogaloo outdoors

Be patient. Too cold.

You're right about the moisture though. I'm getting awful excited.


----------



## aceshigh

My thoughts exactly,but can't help to ask,excited here as well. (Lapel) Happy Hunting.


----------



## ponyboy

I found 1 in Noblesville monday eve. Ya their commin !


----------



## dawsonbowen

went out the last two evenings and have found a few still small but the half frees are up so its on


----------



## indy_nebo

I've been hunting Fishers and Carmel for the last three days and I've found one decent yellow in one of my early spots and five peckers on the east side of a very steep hillside. I imagine the next rain we get will really get the big ones going!!!


----------



## rockster11

Boy I have hunted in Noblesville at my most reliable spot for the past 10 years... NOTHING.. I mean NADA.. this is just very very strange to me.. There is no reason under the sun I can think of as to why not even peckers are popping yet here in Noblesville? I went back today and not even a sprout.. And yes, Im the only one with access..


----------



## dawsonbowen

i'm in northern Hamilton county found my morels at the base of a west facing slope grays and yellow peckers were on the south edge of flat woods. hope this helps


----------



## indy_nebo

I found 36 very large yellows today under a huge dead elm on a south east facing slope. I'll post pics later tonite. Boy we looked forever before finding the one good tree that produced a big flush! Finally. Oh, northeast Marion county.


----------



## indy_nebo

]


----------



## indianahunter

Finally found a nice mess (14) of yellow's north of Noblesville one of which was as large as any I've ever found...!


----------



## indy_nebo

Here we go


----------



## indy_nebo

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## indy_nebo

Found today under a dead elm with no bark remaining on a north facing slope. He was lonely so I took him home with me!!!


----------



## morelseeker

Your woods are mighty clean. You ought to see the tangled mess of Russian Olive, Honeysuckle,Spice bush and sticker bushes I have to hunt through not to mention all the tall grasses and weeds.


----------



## rockster11

FInally found one big yellow yesterday in Hamiton county.. This is just a strange year.. Found it under a LIVE Elm with no signs of dying... I really really hope the woods behind my house is just behind because there is NADA back there and this would be the first time in 5 years it hasnt produced.. what does everyone else think? Still time in Hamilton County??


----------



## indy_nebo

Rockster, I've noticed that pretty much all of my usual spots have not been producing. Either that or someone beat me out there and picked them early... U just never know. I'm hanging it up in Hamilton county and going north. Gonna hunt Grant and Miami counties this weekend.


----------



## mushroomwhisper

HI...long time reader first time poster. This year has been the most frustrating year I think I have had in about 20yrs! We are used to finding pounds and pounds of them. I was ready to hang it up for the season...then yesterday we found 5 yellows...I know....almost not worth the egg, milk, flour and marg to cook em.....but these were as fresh as they could be...kind of given us hope that maybe they're still coming, problem being the floor of the woods is getting so tall makes it harder and harder to find them. We are die hard hunters though..so...a hunting we will go!!!!!


----------



## cabailey4

Can anyone offer where to go in the Carmel/Fishers area to look? Use to hunt regularly each year growing up, and now live up here. Looking for some places to go look. Any suggestions/ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## ponyboy

this is another weird season, untill today I found 12 peckers. Today I found 3 nice golfball sized grey;s and 25 peckers, none in the usual spots excpt one nice tall black top about 6" tall. Im usuly about done picken but its just starting. Im in the cicero area


----------



## indy_nebo

Found 33 today, mostly around dead elm in creek bed. But
WHOA, actually found 10 bigguns under dead ash for once. Weird stuff people, just when u get a darn pattern going... Bam!


----------



## computerdoc

I'm in Anderson, right next to the Rangeline Nature preserve. Nothing yet. Got a spot just N of Fortville gonna try tomorrow. Hopefully, the 80 degree weather thursday will help!


----------



## indy_nebo

Hangin it up here in Hamilton county. Been weird year again, just like last year for the most part. Could definitely have been worse, could have found a whole bunch of nothing! Oh well... On to chanterelle season!!! Gotta love it.


----------

